# Ccw



## glock1745 (May 28, 2010)

I love my S&W 9mm. I am leary about carrying a gun without a safety though. Any use this gun for conceal carry?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

S&W what? They make several 9mm's, all of which are fine for carry.

The only safety you need is something to keep it from discharging when it gets banged around. The rest depends upon proper safety habits, i.e. don't pull the trigger till you want to destroy what you are aiming at.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I carry the M&P series without thumb safety and It hasn't bit anybody yet. Keep your finger off the trigger use a good quality holster and don't wrap your trigger and shirt tail in a knot.

I use Galco's Summer Comfort IWB. It is comfortable and very well constructed.


----------



## Viper (Jul 6, 2009)

glock1745 said:


> I love my S&W 9mm. I am leary about carrying a gun without a safety though. Any use this gun for conceal carry?


I grew up with 1911's and Hi-Powers so I had the same feelings about manual safeties. In fact when I bought my M&P c 45, I ordered one with a thumb safety. However, to carry the M&P or my XD c 45 [grip safety], I need a jacket and a belt holster to be comfortable. A few years ago I discovered Kahr pistols, and I don't know an easier gun to carry in warm weather than my CW9 or PM45. They have been completely reliable, but of course, they have no manual safety. I have now converted, and feel confident with a small, light Kahr in my pocket.


----------



## llorence_ohio (Mar 29, 2010)

I carry a S&W M&P 45C with no thumb safety. It took me a little while before I became comfortable with no safety. I do not keep a round in the chamber - differing opinions on this, but it is what makes me comfortable. Follow good safety rules and you will be OK.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Do not pull the trigger the gun will not go bang. I carry a similar gun with no saftey THE Kahr CW9. All the time. Like has been mentioned a good holster and some learned saftey in handling and you are good to go. 

If you are comfortable shooting the gun get a good holster and be safe.

RCG


----------

